# Hello from Southern Ontario!



## The Kibosh (May 19, 2010)

Just found this site through a friend of mine and already it's provided me with some great ideas and resources! Thanks to everyone who is a member of this great community for sharing their ideas and creativity!

-J


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome welcome!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi, and welcome to the forum! There's always someone thinking up something new here!!!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum TK! Always nice to have our northern neighbors join us!!!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Another Canadian... and Southern Ontarioian.... Welcome! Im in Brantford, where are you located?


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## House of Dewberry (May 17, 2010)

Welcome from a fellow newbie : )


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Greetings and








to the forum!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to our nitemare


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## The Kibosh (May 19, 2010)

Thanks very much guys! And @ Hellrazor, in located in Newcastle. That's about.. 40 mins east of T.O. on the lakeshore. Pretty small place, but I like it


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------

